# Nicest parks/green space in Bham



## kazza007 (May 2, 2013)

And surrounding areas...what are your choices ?

Sutton park? Earls wood lakes? Moseley bog? Lickey hills? Cannock chase?


----------



## Blagsta (May 2, 2013)

There's loads.  Cannon Hill Park is great and has a really nice walk along the river Rea for several miles.  Highbury Park is lovely.  Around Sarehole Mill, Moseley Bog and the river Cole is nice.  Further out, the Lickeys or Waseley Hills.


----------



## kazza007 (May 2, 2013)

Good shouts

Smaller but kings Heath park & edgbaston botanical worth a mention


----------



## Blagsta (May 2, 2013)

Yes, the botanical gardens are lovely.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2013)

Sutton Park.

One day I'll get round to organising an Urban walk round it.


----------



## Mat89 (May 14, 2013)

Great recommendations from here, I would say Sutton Park.


----------



## Tom A (May 24, 2013)

Highbury Park in Kings Heath was pretty nice when I was there in 2009.


----------



## miss direct (May 24, 2013)

I used to like Kingsbury Water Park for a BBQ/day out, just down the M6.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 24, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sutton Park.
> 
> One day I'll get round to organising an Urban walk round it.



Wild ponies ftw.


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sutton Park.
> 
> One day I'll get round to organising an Urban walk round it.


We've been discussing this for six years this year


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 24, 2013)

What is this Bham? What is wrong with the old name "Brum''?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 24, 2013)

Highbury Park is still very nice.

I went to a nice park with Red Cat, but I can't remember what it was called, was it Stirchley?

Moseley park is nice, it's private though.  We are so smug with our key fob.


----------

